# One that got away



## kvom (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the winning bid for a Kondia mill on eBay until the last 8 seconds last night. Sniper got me. 

I'm going to look at a Bridgeport on Friday unless it's sold by then.

In the meantime, no progress on the new shop for the past two days because of heavy rain. So far garage level is framed and sheathed.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 28, 2008)

kvom  said:
			
		

> I had the winning bid for a Kondia mill on eBay until the last 8 seconds last night. Sniper got me.



Then snipe back! Usually if you can cut it as close as a second, you're in good shape. Not that I would have any first hand knowledge, of course. :

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## wareagle (Sep 28, 2008)

That is the thing that really turns me off about Ebay. You go through, find what you need, put up a bid and all roll along until some a$$#@!& snipes you with just a few seconds left. Then you have the risk of not getting what you think you are, or the item is not as it is described, then seller drags their feet shipping it to you, etc., etc. Just more variables than I want to deal with!!

So, because of that, if I need something, I just go buy it out right. I'd rather spend a bit extra and deal with a reputable company than to mess with Ebay. And in my experience, for the stuff I have bought through Ebay, I am not saving very much money anyway. :


----------



## shred (Sep 29, 2008)

My anti-snipe policy is to decide what I'll pay and bid that right up front. The way eBay works, you don't pay that unless you barely beat the next person, and if somebody beats you... well, they wanted it more.


----------



## kvom (Sep 29, 2008)

In any case I found a mill close-by on CL will probably work out better, and I don't have to drive as far to pick it up.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 30, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> My anti-snipe policy is to decide what I'll pay and bid that right up front.



MIne's more direct. I use Buy It Now in a lot of cases if I can't get what I want/need for a better price elsewhere. If I do get into a bidding situation, I have to take into account the shipping here which is a bit more than to the mainland in a number of cases and availability from other sources. 

In the case of one item - an old military surplus receiver (I like military surplus radio equipment.) - that was stalled, I offered what I thought was a low-ball bid to see if there was any movement. My lowball took the item. Thankfully it was one I liked so I didn't have a problem winning it. After it got here, I sent the previous owner a "thank you" note (a habit of mine) in which I mentioned what had happened. We both got a good giggle out of it.

I have to admit that I used to snipe but discovered that it resulted in being outsniped at about the same rate I was outbid using normal bidding so I gave it up. It just wasn't worth it.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## itowbig (Sep 30, 2008)

the trick is wait until the last 7 seconds then bid as high as you will go. you can usually get it at at good price and you have a very good chance at winning it. but you must wait till the last few seconds.
that is what works for me.


----------



## dorsey (Dec 12, 2008)

eBay snipers are despicable. Not only does it cheat other bidders from responding, but it cheats the seller out of a higher price for his or her item. I don't blame only the snipers, after all, lousy people are everywhere, but also eBay is to blame for not adopting the 15 minute rule.

Other online auction sites use the 15-minute rule, which is that any bid extends the auction close by 15 minutes, so sniping is virtually impossible. This is closer to the way live auctions work. Since eBay steadfastly refuses to adopt that rule, I do what others have suggested and put in my highest bid one time and then sit on my hands until the auction closes. I've been outbid in the last second, but also had many snipers lose that last bid, too. In the latter case, it ups my bid, but I've won without succumbing to bidding fever and know that the sniper's shot missed me.

Dorsey


----------



## bentprop (Dec 12, 2008)

Here in New Zealand we have an auction site called Trade Me.They have a system whereby the auction extends by 2 minutes if a bid is placed within 2 minutes of the auction closing.This effectively cancels out sniping.
I usually just place an auto-bid,if i lose,oh well,there will be another.
Mind you,there will always be suckers who get into a bidding war with another sucker.
I'm currently watching a die-cast vw van,max value about $15,being bid up to $60.And the auction doesn't finish till tomorrow!I can just see the seller rubbing his hands together ;D.


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 13, 2008)

> I'm currently watching a die-cast vw van,max value about $15,being bid up to $60.And the auction doesn't finish till tomorrow!I can just see the seller rubbing his hands togethe


IF the seller actually gets the money. There seems to be a class of mongrel on ebay who
if they cant win will bid to ridiculus amounts just to stop any other person winning
then when they win refuse to pay.  Has happened to me twice selling trailers.
BR


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 13, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> My anti-snipe policy is to decide what I'll pay and bid that right up front. The way eBay works, you don't pay that unless you barely beat the next person, and if somebody beats you... well, they wanted it more.



I'm with you. I make a bid of about half of the cost of new. Then I never look at it until i get an email saying yes or no. If i win, I made a good deal. If not oh well. There is always another one.


----------

